

Ask HN: What do you use to blog? - philippnagel

What does your company use?
======
andyjohnson0
Its a personal blog rather than company one, but I use Wordpress hosted on
Azure [1]. Very easy to set up.

[1] [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
gb/documentation/articles/web...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
gb/documentation/articles/web-sites-php-web-site-gallery/)

------
jjude
I use Olai[1] for my blogs — jjude.com & tech.jjude.com. Of course I would use
it, since I developed it :-)

[1]: [http://olai.in](http://olai.in)

------
bobbba
wordpress with the socrates theme.

[http://globalfiduciaryadvisors.com/blog/](http://globalfiduciaryadvisors.com/blog/)

------
taprun
I just wrote a bit of PHP that pulls from a MYSQL table.

It's not fancy, but I can do all sorts of custom stuff with it.

------
sluckxz
I haven't used it for a company blog but i always recommend people try ghost.

------
alexgaribay
Ghost with a custom theme I made for myself.

------
atsaloli
WordPress hosted on my A2 Hosting web site

------
hathers
Ghost + Roon theme. Simple, free, awesome.

------
groundCode
Jekyll and Wordpress.

